# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY background/styrofoam (pictures)



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Here is my DIY styrofoam background which I used for my 10G Tanganyika tank.

Items used:
[*]Pink styrofoam (a lot better then regular white one)
[*]Silicone (good for aquarium)
[*]WestSystem 2part Epoxy
[*]Black Dye
[*]Sand

Step by step instruction:

Pink styrofoam available in any HomeDepot ~5$ for huge sheet
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/styrofoam.jpg

Using regular knife and any available tools cut the styrofoam to get desire aquascape. Use one sheet as main level and add small pieces on top of it to get more 3D texture.
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/styrofoam2.jpg

Glue all the pieces with silicone. Let it sit for 24 hours to dry.

I used RTV109 Series by GE. Equivalent to ALl-Glass and safe in aquarium ~5$
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/silicone.jpg

WestSystem 2 part epoxy. This container was enough for about 5 coats ~30$
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/epoxy.jpg

I mixed epoxy with Black Dye and painted whole model. 
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/model1.jpg

I sprinkled some sand on the entire model to give natural texture and cover epoxy glaze.
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/model2.jpg

Closeup. Great detail !!!
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/detail.jpg

I soaked entire model for few days just to be sure. Dye started to disappear but I was actually more satisfied with whole project after it lost some black color. I would need to put more epoxy coats to keep the original color.

Model inside the 10G tank with playsand.
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/model5.jpg

Final setup after 7 days. Saved a lot of money compare to Back-To-Nature background.
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/final.jpg

Join as at www.njas.net









[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon December 08 2003 at 06:47 PM.]


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Here is my DIY styrofoam background which I used for my 10G Tanganyika tank.

Items used:
[*]Pink styrofoam (a lot better then regular white one)
[*]Silicone (good for aquarium)
[*]WestSystem 2part Epoxy
[*]Black Dye
[*]Sand

Step by step instruction:

Pink styrofoam available in any HomeDepot ~5$ for huge sheet
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/styrofoam.jpg

Using regular knife and any available tools cut the styrofoam to get desire aquascape. Use one sheet as main level and add small pieces on top of it to get more 3D texture.
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/styrofoam2.jpg

Glue all the pieces with silicone. Let it sit for 24 hours to dry.

I used RTV109 Series by GE. Equivalent to ALl-Glass and safe in aquarium ~5$
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/silicone.jpg

WestSystem 2 part epoxy. This container was enough for about 5 coats ~30$
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/epoxy.jpg

I mixed epoxy with Black Dye and painted whole model. 
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/model1.jpg

I sprinkled some sand on the entire model to give natural texture and cover epoxy glaze.
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/model2.jpg

Closeup. Great detail !!!
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/detail.jpg

I soaked entire model for few days just to be sure. Dye started to disappear but I was actually more satisfied with whole project after it lost some black color. I would need to put more epoxy coats to keep the original color.

Model inside the 10G tank with playsand.
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/model5.jpg

Final setup after 7 days. Saved a lot of money compare to Back-To-Nature background.
http://www.greenstouch.com/images/background/final.jpg

Join as at www.njas.net









[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon December 08 2003 at 06:47 PM.]


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

dude that rocks, i'm doing it. i have a spare 10 gallon now and plenty of lighting for it. how did you secure it to the back? i'm guessing the foam wanted to float like mad









JP


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Absolute perfection, Jay. I'm setting up a 75G Tanganyikan tank and was going to do this very thing, but without clear visuals I'm an absolute fumble fingers. Now, you said that you mixed in some black dye but were able to achieve a brownish tone. How much did you mix in with how much epoxy, and what type of dye was it? I'm reserving this weekend for this project.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Awesome project

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Now, you said that you mixed in some black dye but were able to achieve a brownish tone. How much did you mix in with how much epoxy, and what type of dye was it


[*]I was able to get brownish color b/c while soaking entire setup in water, model started to loose dye.

[*]WestSystem epoxy mixing amounts depend on which hardener you are going to use. There are fast hardeners and very slow hardeners which give you more time to play around.

U.S. Dealers - Oregon

General WestSystem Info

[*]Go to any grocery store and in cleaning/washing aile you should find any color of DYE.

Remember !!!
[*]Do few layers of epoxy. Use sand for texture
[*]Soak, Soak, Soak

Let me know if you have additional questions.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i still wanna know how you attached it. just good old silicone or something?


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jay Luto:
> + I was able to get brownish color b/c while soaking entire setup in water, model started to loose dye.


I think I worry most about the pink showing through the epoxy. I take it you add enough dye that that doesn't happen?



> quote:
> 
> Remember !!!
> + Do few layers of epoxy.


Um, just to be clear, are you warning FOR or AGAINST using multiple layers of epoxy? I.e., saying "Do few layers of epoxy" is very different from saying "Do A few layers of epoxy." I know people tend to drop certain words when typing and I just want to be sure.

Anyways, got all of my supplies. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any styrofoam thicker than 2", and it was over double what you paid for it. I'm going to have to plan this carefully if I want to make lots of outcroppings.

Thanks, Jay.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by jpmtotoro:
> i still wanna know how you attached it. just good old silicone or something?


Model was cut perfectly to fit into tank. I was able to put it at the angle and then squeeze it in under black top frame.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I think I worry most about the pink showing through the epoxy. I take it you add enough dye that that doesn't happen?


I made small mix and then added 1 tablespoon of dye. Final mix was verrrryyyyyy dark.



> quote:
> 
> Remember !!!
> + Do few layers of epoxy.


Do many layers of epoxy. I would recommend ~5 layers. Sprinkle sand between each layer for texture effect.

I don't think mine was thicker than 2". Does it look like the one on the picture ?. I saw 2 kinds in HD; 1" and ~2" <-- one I used.

Good luck

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

It does look thicker, but only because I'm stupid and forgot that this was on your 10G tank. Mine is Foamula 150 versus your 250--I have no idea what that indicates. Thanks for the tips--I have a baaaaaad feeling this is going to FURTHER distract me from my studies!


----------



## karfixer (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm working on a similar project for my 105G tank. I used the extruded polyethlene- i.e. sheet garage insulation. I've been using the West Systems epoxy 105+206 hardener, and industrial sand. the sand is brown-i'll be using some of the Rit dye for shading/color. I'll be buying another batch of the epoxy-the "b" size- since the stuff has a long shelf life there won't be any problems with leftovers.


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

Great background! What section of Home Depot would I find sheets of styrofoam?

btw do you have a pic with water,fish, and plants?


----------



## Rob A (Jun 26, 2003)

Jay that is really cool. I'm really glad to hear that the epoxy will work on the styrofoam. 

I was doing some fiberglass work on something. I put the brush that I was using and some leftover resin that wasn't hard yet into a styrofoam cooler that was trash. When I got done cleaning up, I went to put the cooler in the trash and noticed that the fiberglass resin ate through the styrofoam.

It looks really cool. BTW, what type of fish are going into the 10 gal?

Rob A
30 gal hex, fancy goldfish
30 gal african cichlid, 4 saulosi
20gal long community


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Kim:
> Great background! What section of Home Depot would I find sheets of styrofoam?


Kim,
Just go and ask someone for "pink styrofoam". Forget which section it was but you can find it around insulation material.



> quote:
> 
> btw do you have a pic with water,fish, and plants?


Unfotunately, this tank was taken down and replaced with "Biotopia" (you can find pictures in Picture gallery). I wasn't able to get fish that I wanted. 
Last picture you see above have water in it







.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rob A:
> It looks really cool. BTW, what type of fish are going into the 10 gal?


Rob, 
I was going to use _Neolamprologus multifasciatus_ but couldn't find them anywhere locally. I gave up and did Biotopia tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by 2la:
> Thanks for the tips--I have a baaaaaad feeling this is going to FURTHER distract me from my studies!


2la,
What happened to your project ?


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

oh I see. I was really looking forward to seeing it with plants and fish







Do you still have the background?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Kim:
> oh I see. I was really looking forward to seeing it with plants and fish
> ...


Nope. I dumped it


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

You just dumped it??? That background was gorgeous. Had I decided not to use it I would have at least put it up on ebay or aquabid. I am sure it would have fetched a healthy price.









----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata, balansae and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah should've auctioned it!


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jay Luto:
> 2la,
> What happened to your project ?


School.







I need to get it done soon, though--the daffodils are getting antsy in the 10G. A background for a 75G takes quite a bit of time (and a lack of other more pressing obligations or an unmatched ability to ignore them if they exist...).

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I didn't need much convincing to do something else when I was in school. I often had the urge to clean the bathroom when it was time to do my homework!

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Now, what I would do is take this a step further and add more fine detail. Affix some kind of glitter to simulate flecs of mica. Add peices of twigs for roots, and small peices of cork bark. I'd even hand paint shading and different colors, although I do not know what kind of paint would be safe to use.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Now, what I would do is take this a step further and add more fine detail. Affix some kind of glitter to simulate flecs of mica. Add peices of twigs for roots, and small peices of cork bark. I'd even hand paint shading and different colors, although I do not know what kind of paint would be safe to use.


Thats a good idea Robert.

I can't wait to do the same project in the future but on a lot bigger tank. I will definitly implement some roots and other wood elements. 
There is a big minus to bigger tanks --> plastic divider in the middle of the frame. Entire model has to be cut in the middle and glued together inside. Cut has to be done at ~45 degree angle or even less to prevent from over-exposing "model crack". 
As for as shadowing and paint. There are probably paints available for underwater use but I wouldn't use them:

1. Scare to loose fish if turn out to be toxic in time.

2. You can't predict the light in the tank, over shadowing plants etc etc. Shadows will form automatically. Look at my 10G tank.


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

For bigger tanks why not do the two main pieces and then do a thin narrow third piece that you silicone right over the cut.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by rdn2:
> For bigger tanks why not do the two main pieces and then do a thin narrow third piece that you silicone right over the cut.


You could but:

- make sure its not 100% vertical b/c it will look way too obvious.

- if it is non-vertical then it won't be that easy to install.

I would love to have a tank from Europe


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

OK then maybe do the 2 back pieces totally vertical and do a wider cover piece with lots of zig zags to it to make it look like rock features??? Just offering ideas...

Ron


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Can you get custom tanks here without center braces?

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

When you make the two bigger pieces, make the joint a large crack inthe rock. You could do that without adding additional covering layers.



> quote:
> 
> Can you get custom tanks here without center braces?


You mean in NJ? You could get close. There is an outfit in TN (www.GlassCages.com) that sells at reptile shows. I know they hit the white plains shows every few months. I ordered from them and are very happy with the price/quality when I take all the custom features into account.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> I ordered from them and are very happy with the price/quality when I take all the custom features into account.


James,

I was looking into their tanks but found few of them having "extra glass frame" around the tank. When you get custom tank, can you ask them not to install one ?

Sample of 95G tank
http://65.197.157.223/newto/prodpics/95Gal.jpg


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

You can but I think the glass has to get thicker. It also may be question of how high. I know he asked me about the rim when I ordered it. He prefers the style I have but does accomodate people that plan on hanging hardware over the edge.

Considering glass aquariums are held together with silicone something has to keep it all together









Just shoot him an email and have him give you a call. Guy's name is Tom.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Rob A (Jun 26, 2003)

Jay,
I know that they are really far away, but try calling Ocea Products in Navarre Fla. 850-939-0426 if you want. If they can build you what you want for a good price, I _might_ be able to bring it up to you, depending on how big a tank you want. I come up to that part of the country a few times a month. Let me know what size you're thinking about and I'll look into bringing it up to you
Rob

Rob A
30 gal hex, fancy goldfish
30 gal african cichlid, 4 saulosi
20gal long community


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks Rob









I'm talking futureeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!. Not anytime soon.


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

Sad news,







I did my background according to jay's method, but my dye disappointed me greatly... After 3 layers of color with epoxy, I did my last layer clear, just to make sure color is locked in better, but then my brown has turned purple, and my black has turned blue after rinsing the finnished board. It has turned so unnatural in blue and purple color~!

Therefore I would like to make a little suggestion to prevent this tragedy from happening, don't use clothe dye, try some other waterproof paint or color, since clear epoxy over-coat will lock whatever you painted anyways.








Zhima


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for your input Zhima.

I had the same experience where black faded to brownish/greyish, but at the end I liked it better.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi Jay, I would love it if it turned brown or greyish like yours, since it would be natural looking too~!

Now... Problems problems problems that I have!

1.) U have lots of sand on it, whereas I only have 1 sand layer on my fourth, so my board shows some of the "pinkness" of the pink styrofoam.

Pink + brown = more purple
Pink + Black = dark blue

So I should have used lots of sand in the first layer to cover up pink!!

2.) U mentioned that u mixed lots of dye

3.) sand scratched my new tank glass really hard... I think I should not sprinkle sand on the very last layer, instead, I can use the toothbrush to lightly dap on the paint when it's close to dry. it would give off the bumpy look.

Now I am painting my 5th layer with a yellow dye, since yellow makes every other color more natural. I am expecting brown and a bit of green... I hope this will rescue me... Coz this board is

$25+60+20=105 dollars.(styrofoam, glue, dye).

I would looove to hear more about methods to rescuing this board. I'll post my photos later
















Zhima


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

$105 ????

I hope you meant Canadian currency.

Entire background was done before tank was setup. I placed finished model inside, added sand, water -> done










Sand will scratch your glass if you are not careful when cleaning but besides that, there shouldn't be any problems.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

yup, it's canadian dollars 105.
some of my sand stick to the side and scratched the glass, I guess I had to be more careful not to get sand on the side.

I painted last layer, and it turned out ok. I wonder how I can glue it to the glass tank with no black frame plastic edge. should I sand it?





































[This message was edited by Zhima on Fri December 12 2003 at 01:24 AM.]


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

I see how zhima cut holes in the board to make room for her filtration or something else, but Jay how were you going to fit a filter in your tank? I might do the rock background for a brichardi 29 gallon thinking about the filtration and everything.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It is to my understanding that some people will hide their equipments behind the background, while others simply use plants and wood/bark to cover them. I am guessing if you hide them behind the background then you would end up having less tank space to work with. So maybe one could get a wider tank to have spare room in the back reserved for such purpose, or again, arrange your plants and woods in such a way as to make the equipments inconspicuous. 



Paul


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Also, is it positive that the epoxy is aquarium safe. To my understanding, it is sold at boat retailers and used to fix plastics and fiberglass. Just want to make sure but i am making one of my own right now. I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Debby the color of your background board really looks like the color of xxx....









But it looks natural nonetheless...


















66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

hahahaha, gosh, don't say it, please! I am about to have my dinner, man!



Paul


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Zhima that is amazing. I bet it will look fantastic in the tank with plants!! Great job. Do you have any photos of it in the tank with plants yet?

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

HitATree (nice name btw), I heard a few people used epoxy glue or paint for the background board without any bad news, so I am assuming it's safe (I am just Monkey-C-Monkey-Doing). Plus they are used for boats, and that gives me the idea that it's permanent and waterproof.

Steeeeeve... yah, but the wood color is fading and it's getting chunkier, now it looks like xxx with corn cobs and stuff...









"Major color fading"








Current condition

Thanks for the comment Mike, thanks all the teaching from Jay







I am still soaking it, but I'll put the photo up once it's set up in the tank. I changed the brand of my dye, and apparently, the black dye turned into blue again. I have no luck getting black to stay black, but I did change the purple color of the wood piece by adding yellow dye. It's my 3rd day soaking and I changed the water every day; it's still losing a bit of color. Since I am so finicky and fish loving, I'll have it set up only when there's no color leak. Meanwhile, I am integrating my diy reactor into the background board and trying to fit things in.

I am trying all possible ways to fit things the better looking way, so things get kind of slowed down. I'll post my reactor later too.

[This message was edited by Zhima on Wed December 17 2003 at 02:03 AM.]


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

That looks better!
But won't it be kinda green...? are you going to paint it again?










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

~~Problems~~

I filled the tank with my old tank water and put plants in. The next day I added fish, and my fish seemed to be gasping for air a lot. I did immediate 1/4 water change and the fish still gasp for air.

Everything is new, no co2 injections yet. Only filter and heater are running... what's wrong?

substrate: eco-complete
filter media: sponge
pH: 7.4
temperture:26 deg C
KH: 60ppm (3.4 deg)
calculated CO2: 4ppm
GH: 60ppm

My immediate thought is the background board material: glue, color dye, or epoxy

Jay, have u had this problem before?

I don't think I would leave the fish in the tank over night, it's too risky...








Zhima


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Impressive!
I thought I was talanted for spraying flexstone for a background.
Will Javamoss and anubias grow on the styrofoam?
If so, how could you attach them?
N8


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Neight Goetz:
> Impressive!
> ...


Anything will work. Just use your imagination. Some stainless steel wire will do.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Lomax (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello all,

I have been working on a ~ 300G DIY plywood tank and will have a Styrofoam background also.

A better way to do the background is to coat the styrofoam with cement, just thin it down till it is like soup and mix a bit of sand and pat it on. It covers the pink color and gives rocks a nice texture. Then you can paint it over with WestSystems epoxy, but you should only use there color additives! Mixing in something else may have a bad chemical reation.
It could just change the color or worse make something toxic out of the mix, if you have question just call WestSystems and ask them what you can add.


----------



## jporduna (Apr 17, 2004)

Gracias Jay

Mira lo que logre con tu tecnica.

Background


----------



## tito (Jan 4, 2004)

I was looking to make this project but i cant seem to find the epoxy and the silicone locally, with the exception of the silicon made specifically for aquariums which is like $5 a small tube. Too expensive for me!! I can only find the small little squeeze bottle of epoxy. Is there any alternative to the epoxy and any other brand or type of silicon that would be good for this project? Would really appreciate any input because i have already cut the styrofoam and am just waiting on the rest.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Tito,

As I stated in initial post, Epoxy was the most expensive thing in this project - $30.

I don't know where in Texas you live but you can get West System brand in the following towns.

http://www.westsystem.com/webpages/productinfo/dealers/us/texas.htm


----------

